# boxes of stone



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey I'm going to start a set of boxes in granite for a gate and ...well this in my first tutorial so ask any questions if I don't cover it well enough 

Just a note .....I lost all my pic's of previous projects from last year so I'll have to ta take more and then post my previous crafts.

I got ta get pic's on here .....any easier option than photo bucket???


Donovan.


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

1 first find good boxes 










2 next prime with oil base 
and paint with latex top coat











3 wrap a bag on the roller and roll into paint










4 the bag on the roller only applies paint in lines of texture...so this way then that way to get enough on the board 










5 beg borrow or steal how ever you want to look at it










6 sprinkle sand on the paint









7 many boxes can be done at once 










8 lay a board to shade the cement mortar 










9 measure the block size and mark all the boxes at once....don't forget the box folds and you will have another corner to shade











10 I cut card board stencils to shade with .


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't see any pics ... What host are you using?


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

killerhaunts said:


> I can't see any pics ... What host are you using?


R U all good NOW ???


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

No. I still just see boxes with "X" in them...


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

K so I just ran out to take some more shots and Here they are !!

The next step is to use the stencil on two sides to save time ,shade the cement
and chipped texture of the granite









You will be able to shade two blocks at once if your stencil is made long enough









next shade the texture of the inside of the blocks with short shots .Angle the stencil and hit spots lightly in each of the blocks









It should look good and last to do is add color shading









Here is a little color







[/IMG]


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I can see 'em. Looks good.


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

OctART said:


> Hey I'm going to start a set of boxes in granite for a gate and ...well this in my first tutorial so ask any questions if I don't cover it well enough
> 
> Just a note .....I lost all my pic's of previous projects from last year so I'll have to ta take more and then post my previous crafts.
> 
> ...


PHOTO BUCKET .....is there anything easier???????????????


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Must be my comp here at work.... I still can't see anything P(


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Those look great. I love the color you highlighted with at end. I also use photobucket. I find it real easy.

KH...don't be sad. You will get to go home eventually...won't you? Then you can see them.


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

K. So here it is the last pic's for the boxes .............well actually I still have to set them up as an entrance to the Hauntful a bode













































I'LL be sure to post when I finish putting it together

Back Soon DTT.............


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

True...soon....very soon.....


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

TY for the step by step they look great!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Have you tried Imageshack?

They do albums & just quickie uploads that you don't need an album for, like just to post one pic here or something along those lines.

There's also albums here too. You should find yours in your profile. It's pretty easy to upload here too.


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey thanx for the INFO on the Pic's


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Very impressive for being made out of cardboard.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

FINALLY get to see them! The look fantastic!!!!!


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Those came out awesome!


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

HEY THANX for all the PROPS ..............

Bet ya haven't heard that one !!

Going to be working on some other stuff so keep an eye out (literally)

And this is not finished ,I still have to assemble the boxes !!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

great job on those! and great tutorial!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

They look awesome! Love that they were just flat boxes and you turned them into pillars of stone.....a work of art!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Really Great Job!! Very real looking.

Did you seal them to protect from the weather or are they just for indoor use?

Great look!


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Great stuff,thanxx for the tut.


----------



## OctART (Aug 24, 2010)

YA about sealing them ....???

I don't think I'd put them out if it is raining but what is a good sealer???


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

You could spray them with a dull coate (clear but not shiny), but that would get expensive. You might be able to find pint cans of dull coate, or even larger that could be rolled on nice and thick and make short work of the sealing. I'd talk to the Home Depot paint guy. Maybe the paint you've already applied is enough to seal them(?)

If I went to all the trouble you did - with those great results, I'd also make a runoff for the top to keep the water from getting inside. Make a frame out of 1" x 2" pine with the outer pieces laying with 1" up. In the middle of the frame, place another piece on end - 2" up. Cover the frame(s) with a clear drop cloth plastic (6mil would last a long time) and set them on top of your sealed cartons.

I live in So Cal and we always get at least one wind storm and one shower during the Halloween season. I would have to place four foot rebar, with PCV slipped over the rebar on two inside corners of the columns or they would end up all over the neighborhood - and messed up good.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks great so far so I hope you keep them indoors. Last year a family did an amazing cardboard wall setup similar to yours and I guess a freak shower had everything melted into a crumpled mess afterward. I felt bad for them because it looked like they really worked hard on their walls.


----------

